# t-slot cutter



## delirous26 (Aug 18, 2007)

does anyone know of a good deal on a t-slot cutter for 1/4" shank thats for 1/4 20, i believe the size is 9/16" please correct me if im wrong.


9/16" 3/8" 1/4" 1/8" 5/16"


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi delirous26

They make many sizes ,The one I like to use is the Key hole bit,,, in that way use can use the standard 1/4-20 Sq. Nuts that just slide in the slot just right, and they are cheap by the box...


========

http://www.mlcswoodworking.com/shopsite_sc/store/html/smarthtml/pages/bt_keyhl.html


----------



## delirous26 (Aug 18, 2007)

http://www.leevalley.com/wood/page.aspx?c=2&p=51233&cat=1,46168,46176&ap=1 what do you think of this one.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi delirous26

It's OK, but it locks you into using the standard tee-slot nuts at .27 cents each..if not more and the Sq.nuts are about .02 cents ea. not to about the tee-slot screws/fastners,,, I buy the sandard toggle bolts (4" long) that are full threaded and grind the head on both sides and then cut them down to what ever size I need to use..

Just a note**** Tee-Nuts work well also ,once you clip off the sharp points on the t-nuts and grind them with 2 flat spots on the side of the nut washer flange....so they can slide into the tee-slot..

They are about .o6 cents each...

=============


delirous26 said:


> http://www.leevalley.com/wood/page.aspx?c=2&p=51233&cat=1,46168,46176&ap=1 what do you think of this one.


----------

